# anvil's



## odorf (Nov 8, 2015)

making a couple of anvils today 

View attachment anvil 008.jpg


View attachment anvil 004.jpg


View attachment anvil 007.jpg


View attachment anvil 009.jpg


----------



## havasu (Nov 9, 2015)

Did you cut those with the shotgun shells on the same table? 

How heavy are they?


----------



## Chris (Nov 9, 2015)

You are ambitious. I am glad I bought a plasma cutter a few years ago.


----------



## odorf (Nov 9, 2015)

my guess about 20 pounds each.

 i would give a left nut for a plasma cutter.

will the plasma cuter cut something that thick?

they about 20 lb each


----------



## Chris (Nov 10, 2015)

Mine will do 5/8" thick. For more it would just take a second pass. Mine was about a grand and is worth every penny.


----------



## Chris (Nov 10, 2015)

I bought my first one for 75 bucks off craigslist. It was a smaller unit but worked great.


----------

